# training for bulk?



## Guest (Jan 4, 2004)

hi guys/girls i want to put on as much size as posssible,this bulking phase,what sort of rep and set range would u recomend for me to get as big as possible,in the quickest time,if possibel a good routine

thanks again guys

dave


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2004)

If your in your bulking phase you should be lifting very weights. Your sets should be around 3-4 and you should be aiming to do between 6-8 reps. If you can do more than 8 reps you should think about going up in weight.

build size!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

hello buildsize welcome to the musclechat board


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

this is also my routine

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=35


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

how long should you bulk up for before changing rotine??????????


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

draps what i tend to do is change the order of the execisise every 2 weeks,this will keep shocking your muscles to grow.even change the exercises you do.

low rep heavy sets is what you want to get big


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks steve. ive been back into training now about a week (after parachuting) and ive started taking some stuff i dont know if you have taken it or know anyone that has tried it,

v 12

and tribuvar they are san products and i have found that im getting realy moody with the tribuvar, it is a testotarone booster so i should expect that i suppose?. ive not really taken a lot of supps before so any advice is appreciated by anyone. please no steroids as im forces and its not allowed i will get kicked out for that kind of stuff.

here is a typical training week for me,

mon chest

bench press

cable cross over

incline press

d/bell flyes

tues arms

ez curls

head crushers (french press)

d/bell curls

kick backs

preacher curls

cable push downs/front and reverse

cannon ball curls (will explain if you want)

dips

wed shoulders

seated press

one arm side lat raises

front raises

bent over incline side raises

high rows

thurs back

front lat pull down (wide)

front lat pull down (close)

low cable pull

dead lift

heaves over arm wide grip

note no leg as i run most mornings at around 06.00 for anywhere between 4-6 miles 

please look and any comments are welcome :wink:


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Looks pritty good man and thats devotion to your running. Plenty of food, carbs and protein.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

thanks man the running kills like hell


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Not suprised mate, i would be knackered before work and its soooo cold at 6am this time of year. your my hero


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

what are the cannon ball curls draps?

nether heard of them before


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

cannonball curls are, basically get a ez bar and as much weight as you can rep for 4-6 then curl it all the way up. from that position lower bar to 90 degrees stop then back to the top, so sort of a half rep

try it, it hurts like hwll and you get a really good pump

8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2004)

your right they hurt like hell,

i use to do the 21s

u ever done these?


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yeah i do 21's every bicep day, they burn!

Just to check where on the same page:

7 times first 90 degrees

7 times the second half 90 degrees

7 times the full curl

Repeat till you can't straighten your arms for the next 3 weeks


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

I do 21's every bicep day aswell, did them last night infact. I always make it either my second to last or last thing I do though! I even struggle to drive home after doing them!

Just out of intrest steve what weight do you do them on? It kills me to do 12 1/2kg each side!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

im glad you liked them steve just do them every so often as a change to 21s did you like the pump it give you? try not to do them to often as they give you a really strange shape to your arm apparently :? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

mark i only use about 35kg all together including the bar,i find if i put 2 much weight on i lose the form and carnt quite finsh the set.

draps they are good,will be adding a few more to my bicep days.

i dont mind having funny shape arms :lol:

as long as there big


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Hahahah thats the spirit Steve


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

hi all, have any of you guys, or do any of you guys follow up your arm training for example with an isometric exercise, if so what do you do.

dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2004)

When I do my arms...well biceps, (triceps are on another day) I do the following: -

45-Degree Prone Curls (using a bench in an incline postion) you sit down the opposit way to when you do an incline bench press and perform the exercise like that.

Zottman Curls Postion yourself as you would for a seated or standing curl: hold two dumbells straight down with an underhand grip. Perform a standard curl. After squeezing your biceps at the top, turn the weights around so your palms face forward. Then lower the weights, taking care to resist gravity on the way down. At the bottom, switch baqck to the original underhand grip.


----------



## IrishThunder (Sep 16, 2005)

me and my friend when curling we do it as follows.....i od ten reps hand him the bar and i do 5 push ups and when he is done with his ten he hands it to me and i do 9 and so on and so forth till we reach one.


----------



## IrishThunder (Sep 16, 2005)

me and my friend when curling we do it as follows.....i od ten reps hand him the bar and i do 5 push ups and when he is done with his ten he hands it to me and i do 9 and so on and so forth till we reach one.


----------

